# Dell Inspire 15R - fan is loud all the time

## highland

Hello

I have Dell Inspire 15R, i7-2670QM. Updated bios to A9.

Installed fresh gentoo, run acpid.

The problem is that fan is working loudly all the time. Even when there is 0.1%CPU and load 0.1.

When i launch i7z all cores are almost always on maximum frequency (2100-2199).

On windows7 it's much better, much lower frequencies and when there is low cpu - the fan is very quiet.

The funny thing is that when i've compiled system and had no KDE yet the frequencies were lower (1600-2200),

but after xorg+kde installation even when cpu is 3-4% (all other are 0%) - all cores have high frequencies....

What's wrong ?

ACPI:

```

arrakis linux # cat .config | grep ACPI

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_QUICKSTART is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

```

Thanx

----------

## Jaglover

To make it clear, you are using ondemand governor, it lowers the frequency when KDE is not loaded, the fan slows down when KDE is not loaded?

----------

## highland

I am using default governor (userspace).

I do not use any cpu-freq tools, just i8k to control fan speed (i enable max fan for temp > 70).

The problem is in KDE i guess. I had a text mode for 2 days when i was configuring basic settings, and i7z showed less frequency,

if the fan was loud - i can not tell it right now. But i8k works fine and i can set 3 levels of fan speed.

The problem is in CPU frequency set by bios. Without KDE it slowed down even to 1500Mhz.

With KDE is slows down to 2100Mhz (even at 1%CPU, 0 load avarage).

Maybe KDE software makes some strange "interrupts" which put processor in some P-state which forbis BIOS to set lower frequencies ?

EDIT: I've made some test. In Kde i have two options: hibernate (have not tested yet) and sleep. When i've enabled sleep mode and returned back after a minute

procesor somehow became more "dynamic" - i7z starts showing frequencies as low as 1600Mhz.

After reboot the problem remains - to have more range of frequencies i need to enter sleep mode for a moment. Why ? Maybe i should enable something at boot ?

The funny thing is that problem is for lower and higher frequencies !

Example1: without entering sleep mode in KDE:

a) CPU 1%, load avg 0.1: core0-4 frequencies 2000-2200

b) i launch cpuburn(burnP6): core0-4 frequencies 2200

Example2: with entering sleep mode and returning after 1 minute

a) CPU 1%, load avg 0.1: core0-4 frequencies 1795

b) i launch cpuburn(burnP6): core0-4 frequencies 3050,2900,2800,2800

What is enabled in KDEs sleep mode ? (how can i enable it at startup ?)

----------

